# Lyonsi



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

5"+ Lyonsi, One of the mellow guys in Amphilophus family.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm very down with those 'mellow' amphilophus. Aren't robertsoni in that group now too? I need to look up who's in that genus.... either way, nice fish!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Robertsoni are in the amphilophus genus, but they are more peaceful than lyonsi. Other amphilophus that are similar to robertsoni (peaceful sand sifters) are A. Longimanus, A. Bussingi, and A. Rhytisma. Lyonsi are like a smaller more placid version of a citrinellus or labiatus









Very nice lyonsi, I'm hoping to aquire a few soon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Robertsoni are in the amphilophus genus, but they are more peaceful than lyonsi. Other amphilophus that are similar to robertsoni (peaceful sand sifters) are A. Longimanus, A. Bussingi, and A. Rhytisma. Lyonsi are like a smaller more placid version of a citrinellus or labiatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info Lemmy







Somewhere somebody's got to have a good family tree of these guys. I've got one for most of Central America but it doesn't go far past genus...

Anyhow, sorry to go off topic, any more pics of this fish?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very Nice


----------

